# "Senior members"



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

In a discussion with my peers, it was duly noted that anyone over the age of 60 years, in this, the 2009 year of our lord, shall, by the right of Plumbing Zone" proclamation, have the inherent right, as is justly so, to be known as "SENIOR ". Therefore, it is unanimously noted that the honourable "TROUT LAKE" shall be referred to as "SENIOR MEMBER". (And no guys, not the kind that your evil little minds are thinking of).

Trout Lake 
(senior member)


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*senior*

i've been called that. also manual. lol. breid


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Bried
Age is a state of mind....
Satchal Page, a very famous ***** baseball-pitcher once said..."If ya didn't know how old ya waz, how old would ya be?

Think about what he said.....
People have said I'm 63 going on 16..... Don't think I could be paid a finer compliment.... Do you??

Tl
senior member

Ps.. the only one that's got a problem with the senior member is my darling wife Dar....(the love of my life)


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Age is truly a state of mind - our children find it unbelievable that:

1. I don't know either of my parents ages unless it's a milestone birthday
2. I don't remember my own age unless I do the math. When my age ends in a 0, I remember. All the other ones don't count.
3. I don't know my husbands age unless I do the math. When his age ends in a 0, I remember.
4. I remember my childrens ages only from June - October when they are all two years apart. When the one changes, it makes it hard until June rolls back around.

BTW - I'm not an airhead either. Ask me social security numbers, telephone numbers, bank account numbers the recall is there. Dates of birth, I remember. Birthdays, I remember.

Age - does not register.

Trout Lake - you've earned the right to be called anything you like. Go to your profile and change the wording.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

I love a woman who knows her mind!!!!

Did my wife clone you Plumb???
tl


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just got my first bifocals, so I really feel like a senior.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Sometimes when I get out of bed in the morning it is all I can do to stand and walk. All these years of lifting castiron tubs and digging have taken a toll on my body. Sometimes I feel really old but other times like when my kids have a get together here with their friends and invite me, I feel young again. All that changes when I get something in the mail like " join aarp blah blah blah". Therefore, I figured if you can't beat em, join em. So thats why I have aarp member under my user name. I really am not a member, just making fun out of it. :laughing:
Heck, I'm only 52. I can run circles around some of you young bucks. I can still climb up in an attic on new construction without a ladder, crawl under houses,dig, etc. etc. 
You are as young as you feel they say. :wheelchair:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I get around pretty well for 29.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Age is truly a state of mind - our children find it unbelievable that:
> 
> 1. I don't know either of my parents ages unless it's a milestone birthday
> 2. I don't remember my own age unless I do the math. When my age ends in a 0, I remember. All the other ones don't count.
> ...


 
Ok, tell me your social security and bank account number then. J/K


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I am 38 and on some days after work i feel 68


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I get around pretty well for 29.


Yer a pup!!!


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Jeezz!
You guys are younger than my son!!!!! Now I* DO* feel ooooooold!!
tl


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I started glueing fittings when I was around 6 if that makes you feel any better. Hats off to you guys that are still at it hard these days. Trout lake has RSP's R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

No need for respect - I'd probably quit if I could. :whistling2:

I never made enough money to have any of it left. By the time I get it all worked out, my kids will have to support me.

It's remarkable how good my condition is after all these years. I really feel about twenty years younger.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

*Respect the youth of today*

Thanks for that Rockstar


----------

